# Synarel side effects - cramps sign of cyst or normal?



## Caz01608 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have been taking the nasal spray synarel for 18 days now as part of my first long protocal IVF cycle.  

I have been experiencing the normal side effects - hot flushes, thirst, hot sweats at night, headaches.

But today I have started to experience mild cramping in my abdomen, like a mild period pain on the left side, it almost feels a bit swollen and it hasn't subsided all day.  It does hurt and is perfectly tolerable,  I am just concerned it might be a cyst.  

I am due for blood test at the clinic on Tuesday to check down reg has been achieved and to start stimming 

Is this normal and a sign down reg is working or perhaps a cyst?

Thanks

Caz


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi

I'm interested to know what happened about the cramping or if anyone else has had cramping during DR (apart from AF)? I'm sniffing Synarel at the moment (currently on day 21 with another 6 days to go) and the last few days I've got really crampy in my abdomen and into my bottom. It feels like AF is about to come, although there's no sign otherwise and I've already had my down-reg bleed. Last night I ended up with a hot water bottle. It's making me so fed up! On my previous two IVF's I never had aches and pains like this!  

Caz, congratulations on your BFP!  

xx


----------

